# NBA Regular Season Game 28: Golden State @ Houston, 6:00 CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'll be at this game and hopefully in the drawing for a new Tundra (unless it's for family packs only). I'm glad they held the new year's game earlier this year, so fans have plenty of time to find a nice place to celebrate downtown.

Anyways, the Warriors are coming off a big win against Dallas. No one shoots more three's, if Houston can control the perimeter they can stay in the game. McGrady needs to keep doing what he does and Swift needs to stay aggressive. If Murphy guards him (worst defensive PF in the league) there really is no excuse to having a poor game. Wesley or possibly Rafer will have to step up and have a big game because I don't see Golden State scoring under 90 points. 

Keys to the game:

-Limiting fast break opportunities for Golden State
-Contesting 3 point shots
-McGrady staying aggressive offensively


Prediction:

Houston 94
Golden State 92


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Im going to be at this game aswell. Is it true that theres new years party at the toyota center later that night? I heard they did last year..


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Anybody think TMAC will be back?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Moochie blew a fast break layup.... and I knew he would.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I just wanna really say a few things,
1 Tracy is a WARRIOR
2 No matter how well or hard Juwan/Dke/Stromile try... Yao Ming is IRREPLACEABLE :boohoo: 
3 Rafer Alston has played well for his return game, this guy doesn't have any gas, or legs he's rebouning passing and orchestrating, this is how your pg should play, its not as noticeable but he's played well.
4 I'd like to our new kids play some (Davis, Lucas)
5 Never thought I'd say it but I HATE RYAN BOWEN :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just got up to watch the game. Looks like another big game from Swift?

Warriors 3pts: 6-22? :laugh: No wonder we r only down by 6, they really live and die by that 3 point shot.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

every time bowen comes into the game...we have bad stretches of play...why doesnt van gundy get it...DONT play bowen


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

How did Head foul out?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,Lucas is in!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

9-0 run! we are only down by 1,baby!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

T-Mac really got JRich good so he got 3 at the line. Smart move.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

almost made a 4 point play too


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

double offensive rebounds... wasted!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

T-mac misses both 3s


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

So close... the potential 4-point play and the last two missed threes all hit the back of the rim...

Another nice game from Swift. He seems to be learning, especially on defense. Like people were saying before the season started, he probably needs solid minutes to get into form.

Head played poorly. He has a lot to learn.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

debarge said:


> I just wanna really say a few things,
> 1 Tracy is a WARRIOR
> 2 No matter how well or hard Juwan/Dke/Stromile try... Yao Ming is IRREPLACEABLE :boohoo:
> 3 Rafer Alston has played well for his return game, this guy doesn't have any gas, or legs he's rebouning passing and orchestrating, this is how your pg should play, its not as noticeable but he's played well.
> ...


gotta agree with 1-4. but I dont hate Bowen that much.as long as Jeff stays in Houston, he'll get his mimutes. Glad u didn't say: 'fire JVG' this time :wink:

*Lucas IS something!* :banana:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

looks like stromile played well with 17pts & 13rbs.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

How did the new signings look?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

It was nice to see Rafer back, anyone have an idea of when DA will be back?


----------

